# Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jährige



## webwatcher (23 Dezember 2009)

http://www.online-und-recht.de/urte...mtsgericht-Osterholz-Scharmbeck-20090427.html


> Ein Anbieter hat keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung angefallener Telefonkosten für kostenpflichtige 0900-Nummer, wenn es sich bei dem Nutzer um einen 13-jährigen handelt. Dieser kann aufgrund seiner Minderjährigkeit nicht in Anspruch genommen werden. Weder nach den Grundsätzen der Anscheins- noch der Duldungsvollmacht kann den Eltern die Leistung des Anbieters zugerechnet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

Ganz ehrlich? 

War ja wieder klar, dass sowas dabei rumkommt. Hoffentlich geht die Firma in Berufung.

Klar ist das nicht toll für die betroffenen ABER wenn die zu faul sind ihrem Kind beizubringen WAS man im Internet darf und was nicht sind die es selber schuld.

Was soll das? Können jetzt alle Eltern die ein 13-Jähriges Kind (oder jünger) haben im Internet wild online Spiele spielen und müssen nichts bezahlen?

Hoffentlich wird das Urteil geändert sowas kotzt mich einfach nur an. "Hilfe hilfe unser Sohn/ Tochter haben 500 Euro Rechnungen weil wir zu blöd sind denen den Umgang mit Geld beizubringen. Bitte nehmt uns die Verantwortung"


----------



## jalex2000 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

Zitat aus den o.g. Link
Begründung:


> "Eine *Zurechenbarkeit* liege nur dann vor, wenn der Netzzugang vom Kunden in *außergewöhnlich großem Umfang genutzt worden sei* und er nicht alle zumutbaren Vorkehrungen getroffen habe, um die ungebilligte Nutzung zu unterbinden.
> 
> Davon könne im vorliegenden Fall aber nicht ausgegangen werden. Um eine Einwahl der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummern zu verhindern, *müssten all diese Telefonnummern gesperrt werden*. Zwar läge dann die Sicherheit vor, dass eine ungebilligte Nutzung nicht stattfinde. *Dies sei in der Realität aber weder durchsetzbar noch zumutbar*. Da die Eltern dem Sohn verboten hatten, ein weiteres Mal die Nummer zu nutzen und dieser sich seitdem daran gehalten habe, hätten die Eltern alle zumutbaren und notwendigen Vorkehrungen getroffen."


Anscheinend war der 13 Jährige nur im geringen Umfang dort.


----------



## Renni (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

dieses Urteil geht m.E. in die richtige Richtung.


Es wird Kindern suggeriert, dass die Spielteilnahme kostenlos sei und sie nur diese 0900 Nummer anrufen sollen um sich anzumelden oder mit anderen zu chatten.

Ich als Elter kann nicht ständig hinter meinem minderjährigen Kind stehen und kontrollieren ob da eine 0900 Nummer angerufen wird. Sobald ich sowas merke lasse ich die Telefonkosten zurückbuchen und überweise nur den Betrag, der meinem Telefonanbieter zusteht. Vlt. gibt es dann bald ein ähnliches Urteil eines anderen Gerichtes.

Wer Kinder dazu verführt solche Nummern anzurufen sollte abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Teleton (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

Niemand zwingt die Anbieter ihren Spieledreck über Mehrwertnummern abzurechnen. Wer die Anmeldung von Kindern nicht durch wirksame Altersverifikationssysteme verhindert, kann sich nicht darauf berufen ein schutzwürdiges Vertrauen zu haben, dass jedes anrufende Kind dazu vom Anschlussinhaber ermächtigt worden ist. Wer anruft darf normale Gesprächsgebühren veranlassen mehr nicht. Es gibt kein Grundrecht darauf die Reglungen des Minderjährigenschutzes durch bescheuerte Vertragskonstrukte im Mehrwertbereich unterlaufen zu dürfen. 

Es wird Zeit, dass mit diesem absurden Schwachsinn der Mehrwertabrechnung insbesondere im Spielebereich Schluss gemacht wird. Das Urteil geht in die richtige Richtung.

Hugh, ich habe gesprochen


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis sich wieder einer  der Minderwertlobbyisten anonym zu Wort meldet. 
Ist natürlich schmerzhaft, das "teure"  liebgewonnene   Abzockgeschäft den Bach runtergehen zu sehen.


----------



## jalex2000 (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eltern haften nicht für kostenpflichtige Einwahl einer 0900-Nummer ihres 13-jähri*

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass Kinder sich entwickeln sollen und auch Fehler machen dürfen... je nach Einsichtsfähigkeit.... 

Liebe Nutzlosbranche:
Die Karte der Aufsichtspflichtsverletzung zieht nicht immer und dafür bin ich jedenfalls dankbar! :sun:


----------



## 123 (16 Oktober 2012)

wir sind selber gerade in dieser Situation und ich muss sagen, dass ich einen Stinkwut auf meinen Sohn habe, dass er trotz des Verbots solche Nummern gewählt hatte und auf den Anbieter dieser kostenlosen Spiele, die mir als elternteil ein sicheres gefühl vermittelt haben. Diese machen sogar im Fernsehen Werbung, dass sie kostenlose Spiele anboeten. also, macht es auch so und lügt uns nicht an! sie wissen, wie sie minderjährige Kinder um den Finger wickeln können. Klar steht man als Eletrnteil nicht nebendran und beobachtet jeden Klick.


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2012)

Frage, warum sperrt ihr nicht die Einwahl zu 0900er Nummern?


----------



## 123 (17 Oktober 2012)

War bisher nieeeee nötig. haben es ja immer gesagt, dass es verboten ist und ziemlich teuer werden kann. schliesslich kann man die kinder nicht vor allen Gefahren bewahren. vertrauen war immer da. und er meinte danach, dass er gar nicht gesehen hatte, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. diese seiten machen es schon schlau mit igren tricks, wie sie das Geld sogar durch die kleinen naiven Kinder bekommen. traurig!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2012)

123 schrieb:


> ...dass er gar nicht gesehen hatte, dass es kostenpflichtig ist.


Gut möglich aber bei der Anwahl einer 0900er Nummer kommt in den ersten 3 Sekunden des Gespräches eine kostenlose Kostenansage.



123 schrieb:


> schliesslich kann man die kinder nicht vor allen Gefahren bewahren


Das ist richtig, nur richtet sich die Gefahr nicht gegen Kinder sondern gegen den volljährigen Anschlussinhaber, dessen Vertrauen durch die Kinder naiv hintergangen wird.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Oktober 2012)

Die Welt ist schlecht, und Kinder werden immer mehr zum bevorzugten Abzockobjekt von Ganoven, die dann noch z.T. mit Unterstützung unserer famosen Justiz (Urteile i.S. Filesharing!) noch Recht erhalten.

Ich habe von Anfang an sämtliche 0900-er und auch etliche 0180-er Nummern sperren lassen.


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2012)

Hatten hier die Tage den Fall daß der Enkel (wohnt im gleichen Haus) nachdem Muttern die 0900 gesperrt hatte bei Oma das Schnurlostelefon "ausgeliehen" hat und Oma wunderte sich ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2012)

...das war der Fall von Seraluna, hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nd-in-telegence-gmbh-co-kg.37654/#post-356077


----------



## 123 (4 Dezember 2012)

Da haben die doch tatsächlich das Geld trotz des Widerspruchs abgehoben. ich habs zurück geholt. mal schauen was jetzt folgt. seit 4 wochen ist ruhe und warte jeden tag auf die post von inkasso.


----------

